

Amazingly, Microsoft may not miss the boat on tablets - kenjackson
http://www.splatf.com/2011/08/microsoft-tablets/

======
rjd
I still think MS has the potential to be the biggest cellphone maker and
tablet maker. But boy they have BBBBAAAADDDD marketing and advertising
campaigns.

They have the largest social networks under there belts Live
(messenger+hotmail+xbox), Skype, and in a way Facebook. The biggest gaming
platforms with Xbox + PCs.

I've used the windows phone for a bit and its nicer than either Android and
iOS IMO. I would consider one if I wasn't running a complete Apple suite now.

Google may have just truly opened up the market for competition buying
Motorola and annoying its Android partners. Plus there is the whole patent
payout weighting they are adding to Android (I assume to make it more costly
than manufacturing with win7).

They have Nokia, they have all the ARM work ready to go.

They have the enterprise, and if they can make phones work like a dream in the
enterprise I'm sure companies would like at using there existing MS skill set
to look after them as well. Taking note that lots of people I know have smart
phones issued by company rather than buying them personally.

Windows 8 demo's look really good from a touch interface perspective. The
demo'd Win 8 UI looks like it would be nice on a tablet, weird on a desktop
without something like the apple track pad, but still nice.

But they need a new marketing company sooooooo bad. One that knows consumers
and not the enterprise.

